# New Spring Meet, Greet, Camp, & Fish



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2009)

Had to change an item on the list of places to go. St. George State Park was winning by far but there is next to no sites still available for camping. Since we want everyone's input I have started a new poll. 

Some people have shown some interest in a meet and greet with some camping and Saltwater fishing involved. So here is what we are trying to find out and what we have in mind. First off it would be a meet and greet and more then likely be held at a State Park with a Campground. If we can, we will get a couple of camp sites together and all set around by the campfire at night and share some good food and fishing stories. Then during the day we can do what ever you want. Fishermen and non-fishermen and their families are all welcome to come. I for one will be bringing a 19' Center Console to fish were ever the weather will let me (I will have room for a few more people), while Ranger Dave said he'll be bringing his kayak. So lets get a bunch of people to head to the water, enjoy some sun, catch a bunch of small fish so we can come back here and lie about how big they are . 

Before the other thread was deleted there had been over 15 people who had voted. I think we will have a goof turn out.

I will let this post run until Thursday or so and we will go from there. In the mean time post your thoughts and comments.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2009)

A "goof" turnout? That'll be me!

Hey - y'all bring your git-tars and other non-electrical noisemakers and let's do some good ol' campfire pickin' and grinnin'!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2009)

Ranger Dave cast your vote AGAIN! 

"Goof" No thats what I turned into when trying to retype this thing at midnight!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2009)

This link realy makes be lean hard for the Cape now. In the link below click on the little boxes next to the reef's name. It will then bring up a new window with all the reefs in the area. Then click on each X to bring up a description of the reef and GPS numbers. 

http://www.mbara.org/ReefSites.htm


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> This link realy makes be lean hard for the Cape now. In the link below click on the little boxes next to the reef's name. It will then bring up a new window with all the reefs in the area. Then click on each X to bring up a description of the reef and GPS numbers.
> 
> http://www.mbara.org/ReefSites.htm



I'll go wherever the majority wants to go.Hope we can settle it soon,or all the sites'll be booked solid.Lotsa "spring fever" victims out there!


----------



## Limitless (Feb 10, 2009)

what happened to Carrabelle-St George?

Do you have lodging options at the other locations for those who dont want to camp?


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2009)

We had to do something other then St. Georeg because the campground was prety much booked solid.

Once we desided where to go I'll post campground, hotel, ans rental info.

Also would any of you be intrested in a fishing comp.? Nothing real formal just something fun and easy going.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 10, 2009)

Jon, from someone who has organized several meetings, picnics etc. here through the years, the only way that this thing is going & come to fruition is for someone (that's probably you) to take the bull by the horns, pick a place and date and run with it.

You can let it go for another couple of days but I wouldn't play this fish too long or she will spit the hook!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2009)

I hear you Dawg. By lunch on Thursday this thread will be tottaly diffrent.

I just wanted to see if there was any intrest and on the thread that was deleted we had over 15 people to show intrest.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 11, 2009)

One final bumb


----------



## GONoob (Feb 11, 2009)

Atlantakayakfishing is having there Spring Bash at St. Josephs April 23-26.


----------



## quick68 (Feb 11, 2009)

I cast my vote for Ft. McAllister. Mainly because I know it there and love the place, nothing against the others.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

GONoob said:


> Atlantakayakfishing is having there Spring Bash at St. Josephs April 23-26.


Yea, ya'll just come join us.  We'll find some kayaks for you.  I have 11 myself.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that's a great idea - meet up with Ga.Kayak folks at St Joe! Campsites book up fast there - like all the other Fla. sites in spring.I hope we can decide before they're all gone.


----------



## bigtall (Feb 12, 2009)

Lets just set a place and time. Most of those folks are on her too. I can't wait to get on some salt and meet everybody. Plus I'm sure that all of you will get at least one good hard laugh at my expense. (prolly several!)


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok guys Cape Sand Blast or aka St. Josephs State Park here we come April 24 - 26.

to make a camp site reservation go here

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...Code=FL&parkId=281069&topTabIndex=CampingSpot

or call 1-800-326-3521

more camping and policy info

http://www.floridastateparks.org/information/reservations.cfm

I will be headed down on Thursday the 23 of April. So if anyone wants to join me and make it a 4 day weekend and for some fishing on Friday as well then come on down.  I'll post my campground number tomorrow once I make the reservations.  They only have 23 sites left so book now. Also we can have two tents per site and up to 8 people per site so if needs be we can group up. Also all site or most sites are for Tents or RVs. Also I'll start a new thread tomorrow with all the details for who's coming, camping, hotels, home rentals, boating, fishing, cookout, ext.... This should be fun and we should have a great time. Also the Georgia Kayak Fishing forum has invited all our kayaking members to join them in their fishing floatilla. I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## GONoob (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> Yea, ya'll just come join us.  We'll find some kayaks for you.  I have 11 myself.



I'm trying to work out the work schedule with the gf so we can both come down. I'm on GKF as Canoefishing  Picking up my yak this friday


----------



## GONoob (Feb 12, 2009)

GON vs. GKF in a fishing or cookin tourny!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

New thread is up with all the info.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3188065#post3188065


----------

